
Scientists acknowledge key errors in study of how fast the oceans are warming - viggity
https://www.washingtonpost.com/energy-environment/2018/11/14/scientists-acknowledge-key-errors-study-how-fast-oceans-are-warming/
======
viggity
I kinda want to re-up my comment from when this story was originally released
a week or two ago.

The mass of the world's oceans is 1.4 × 10^21 kg. The mass of the world's
atmosphere is 5.1480 × 10^18 kg. So the oceans have a mass that is 272 times
as large as the atmosphere. So if they're predicting a 2C rise in the
atmosphere, and all that energy went into the ocean, the ocean would warm by
2/272 = 0.0073 degrees.

How is it even possible to measure something so small on something as massive
and varied as the ocean?

